# IUI to IVF - how much harder is it?



## Twinklie (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi girls!

So, I've done one IUI and for various reasons not doing any more. We should be able to start IVF on the NHS fairly soon, and we get two goes.

I live just a few minutes from the hospital by foot, and I work from home (self-employed desk job) and work fairly flexible hours - usually full time or more, but I can decide myself how much to take on. All pretty ideal for IVF, I should think.

In order to be able to plan my workload, could anyone give me some advice as to how much time I will reasonably need off? I was on Clomid for the IUI and didn't really have any side-effects other than some headache. Can I expect to be able to work as usual through down regulating and stimulating? I need to be able to concentrate a lot when I work so can't be too tired. I guess three days off after ET would be good, what about after EC? Will one day be enough or should I just plan for a full week from EC?

Thanks so much!

Jenn


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Jenn,

I'm sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work but lots of luck for your IVF - great that you have a couple of attempts on the NHS   

My experience of IVF is that I worked all the way through d/r and stimming - though you do have to be able to pop off for regular scans and bloods. I have had about 48 hours notice of EC and obviously you need to have that day off. As I have had both of mine on a Thursday I have also taken the Friday off, everyone is different but I wouldn't rush back after EC, it is more involved than ET. Will you be under GA or sedated for EC?? I was bloated and uncomfortable in the last few days of stimms and this lasted after EC. As far as ET is concerned it is very similar to IUI. It all personal preference but if you have a sedate job without any heavy lifting etc then I would probably head back to work - I'm better if I take my mind off of things - but it is up to the individual. I'm sure that there are lots of stories for and against total rest during the 2ww.

Hope it all goes well for you, pop on to IUI Girls turned IVF thread if you like, there aren't too many of us on there but everyone is very supportive.

Wiggy


----------



## Twinklie (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Wiggy - that's very helpful. I think I will be sedated (kind of scary, but if everyone else can do it...), so hopefully recovery won't be too bad.

Sorry you haven't got that BFP yet, good luck with your FET!


----------

